# Getting out of Freshwater SALE - DFW Only



## soundgy (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey guys,

I am leaving the freshwater tank hobby. I am looking to sell off 100% of my inventory.

If you are interested, please head over to the other "planted tank" forum and look for my post in the for sale section. I cannot repost my thread here as my post count is too low. I thought it would be pretty sad to increase my post count JUST to post a for sale thread. My username on that forum is the same as this forum.

Apologies if this is over stepping APC's rules. I didn't want to put a direct link, just in case.

Matt


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

you getting out of the aquarium hobby completely or just the freshwater one? you going to saltwater?


----------



## soundgy (Jul 9, 2010)

Moving to Reef Tank around 150ish pre-drilled 

Matt


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

soundgy said:


> Moving to Reef Tank around 150ish pre-drilled
> 
> Matt


cool, let me know if you need help setting that tank up, i'm also a saltwater person...
how much areyou wanting for one of the xp2's or the xp3 and hydor inline 300w heater?


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Do you have any co2 equipment? I didn't see it listed in the post, but you said you may have more stuff that's not listed.


----------



## soundgy (Jul 9, 2010)

Pricing has been updated.

I have a Victor Dual Stage Regulator that I added to the thread.

Matt


----------



## soundgy (Jul 9, 2010)

I just revamped the entire thread, added more pics and gear.

Matt


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

I can't find you post too >.>


----------



## soundgy (Jul 9, 2010)

PMed.

Matt


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/149578-getting-out-freshwater-sale-dfw-only.html


----------



## soundgy (Jul 9, 2010)

Wasn't sure if it was allowed lol!

Thank you,

Matt


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

matt,i pm'ed over on planted tank i'm interested in one of the inline 300w heaters and the xp2 or one of the xp3.


----------



## soundgy (Jul 9, 2010)

All PMs replied to.

More stuff still available.

Matt


----------

